
Apple’s plans for its new TV service: Sell other people’s TV services - Deimorz
https://www.recode.net/2019/3/21/18275747/apple-tv-launch-plans-event-hbo-showtime-starz-netflix-news-magazine-goldman-amazon
======
MR4D
People made this same comment about the Apple Store when it first opened, and
now it dominates retail.

Not sure if you ever saw the early versions, but the Macs only took up a small
part of the store - most of the space was non-Apple gear.

With media, I expect the same change could happen - or it could simply be like
music, where Apple's dominance drove the business.

Either way, if Tim Cook is focused, this will be huge (but probably not on day
1).

~~~
sonnyblarney
The Apple Store doesn't really 'dominate retail' \- it's a flagship strategy.

They're #1 in sales per square foot, but they only have 250 in the US stores
at 6-8K square feet per store. A 'Whole Foods' with $1k/square foot, but at
40K square feet on average, will do a little better, and they have 500
locations in the US.

So I think 250 stores x 8K size x $5k/sq foot is $10B a year, very good, but a
tiny fraction of their sales. Let's say it's 2x that globally for $20B meaning
about 10% of their sales. Ultra rough ballpark.

So they do really well, but it's still a flagship channel.

~~~
codeddesign
I would certainly say they are dominating. Try comparing an apple store to a
Microsoft or Linux store...oh wait, you can’t. Considering that they are
selling a product that is very accessible online and at other retail
locations...they ARE dominating that space.

~~~
bdcravens
> Microsoft or Linux store...oh wait, you can’t

Actually, there is a Microsoft Store. I have one at the mall nearest me.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/locations/find-a-
store](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/locations/find-a-store)

That said, when I walk by the Apple Store in the same location, there's easily
20x (often more) the number of customers roaming around.

> they ARE dominating that space

I doubt that. I bet more Macbook Pros are sold at Best Buy than Apple Stores.
(unless you're defining the "space" as operating system manufacturers)

~~~
reaperducer
_when I walk by the Apple Store in the same location, there 's easily 20x
(often more) the number of customers roaming around._

The only time I've ever seen a reasonable number of people in a Microsoft
Store, it was the one in Bellevue, Washington — the city next to Redmond, for
those of you not familiar with that city.

Most of the time when I see Microsoft Stores, they're empty except for two or
three husbands killing time playing games while their spouses shop.

------
m-p-3
The best way to gain a hold into a market that already has many players is to
make all products available easily under yours and add some values your
competitors can't provide (convenience, simplicity, single-point of access and
purchase).

Some people are willing to pay a bit more for that, and once you grow big
enough, you can put pressure on the content providers to accomodate more of
your requests.

And you could also start being a content provider yourself and add some
exclusives to your established userbase to retain them.

